# Lasfit LED 7443 Red



## Nicholas9876 (Feb 10, 2022)

Are these products OK to use? If not, can you explain. I use Zevo 7443 in my Mazda 3


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Feb 14, 2022)

Nicholas9876 said:


> Are these products OK to use? If not, can you explain. I use Zevo 7443 in my Mazda 3


No. That design will result in a large amount of both optical noise and shadowing, producing a poor pattern in the regulated lighting assembly. They may "light up" but the lamps will not perform adequately.

While I haven't tested those, another common problem with many of these bulb-shaped toys, other than their poor output pattern and the optical noise & shadowing that can occur) is that the difference between the major ("high output") and minor ("low output") functions is too small, so while the stop lamp may light up marginally brighter than the tail lamp function, it's not enough of a difference to be well noticed.



Soliderity said:


> Sure, I owns one and it works fine .


You *​own one and it lights up. No, it doesn't "work fine".


----------

